# Lima, Perú by Manba



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

manba said:


> It was a cloudy day in Lima. The quality of the pics is it not the best ....


My friend, who lives in Lima says there is never sunny. Because of the sea, mountains and some currents or winds that cause the clouds all year long.



manba said:


> Probably come back soon, do you have a special place in which you would like I take pictures?


Well i dont know, but would be great to see places i've missed when in Lima. Nevertheless i hope u will keep posting more pics!



eklips said:


> ^^ I did a thread on the subject if you're interested.


Sure, put here the link!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Sure, put here the link!


Here you go, it's mostly amateur photos "middle class" areas like Pueblo Libre, San Miguel, but you also have a few photos of upper class areas (around Javier Prado) as well as more marginalized ones (Villa Salvador, San Martin de Porres). 

Keep in mind that they were taken two years ago, so a lot of these places can have changed a bit, especially with the new constructions and all but it'll give you an idea.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780868&highlight=


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

U know what i like about South America? - It's the parks and gardens of all sort. They look quite different so it's interesting, and they look nice.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> U know what i like about South America? - It's the parks and gardens of all sort. They look quite different so it's interesting, and they look nice.


Especially Lima has a very green parks and beautiful. Most well maintained. I look forward to showing pictures of a very beautiful park by their sources.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Walking by Miraflores ......


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

manba said:


> Especially Lima has a very green parks and beautiful. Most well maintained. I look forward to showing pictures of a very beautiful park by their sources.


Lima is definitly NOT a green city, only a few areas are.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

eklips said:


> Lima is definitly NOT a green city, only a few areas are.


True, I agree that the surroundings of Lima are not green, instead it is a desert area, what I mean is that the city parks are beautifully maintained despite adverse climate and that no rain.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow . beautiful pics . Hope you will keep posting !


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Student4life said:


> Wow . beautiful pics . Hope you will keep posting !


Thanks. Soon I will post the Lima historic center.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. 


But I know San Isidro and Miraflores are two of most sophisticated districts in Lima, aren´t?


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

tchelllo said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> 
> But I know San Isidro and Miraflores are two of most sophisticated districts in Lima, aren´t?


I think so. At least that's what I have made ​​known and the truth is they are very good.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Next page ......


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

The congress.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures!


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> amazing pictures!


Thanks for your comment.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

*Catacombs. Underground tombs under the church*.


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice, beautiful, saludos desde Chile!


----------



## antisocialanticristo (May 6, 2008)

Me encanta el centro historico de Lima, Hermoso!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBA32 (Nov 21, 2011)

nice thread. beauty districts.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful !:colgate:


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

More pics from Lima .....


----------



## PBA32 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice lima shots


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

LIMA .... view from Larcomar


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Next page ......


----------

